# Filler



## Nii Noe (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello guys pls can someone help me out , got a job where someone else had to fix a big size plasterboard hole and they used easy fill filler instead of bonding or normal compound , now I need to fix this and am planning on sanding it down abit more and mixing some pva with some compound then skim coat on it , will this work ? Because I feel like it might come off sooner or later


----------

